# The Age of Innocence - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1994



## HansZimmer

"The Age of Innocence" is one of the five films that got a nomination for the award "Best original score" at the Academy Awards of 1994.
It's romantic style score has been composed by Elmer Bernstein.

In the video here below you can listen to the best parts of the score.
The structure of the video:
0:00 I. Passage of Time (main theme) 
2:39 II. Van Der Luydens 
4:52 III. Mrs. Mingott 
6:31 IV. Dangerous Conversation 
8:41 V. Archer's Book 
10:45 VI. Archery 
12:11 VII. Farewell Dinner 
14:12 VIII. Pick Up Ellen (final reprise of the main theme)







If you want to listen to the full suite, you can use this youtube playlist: playlist.


----------

